# My cycling glasses steam up when I stop at the lights



## gregsid (1 Jul 2011)

I've been cycling since March and I've been using my Bolle (crystal clear) cycling glasses. But now it's warmed up, I'm finding they fog up quickly when I stop at the lights.

Firstly, these were cheap, at just over £5 but I was wondering if a more expensive pair would make any difference? What would you recommend?

Greg

PS. The glasses I have are here:


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jul 2011)

If your glasses are in danger of steaming up, no court in the land will convict you of RLJing.....


----------



## Tyres23 (1 Jul 2011)

Not sure if it was sales talk but my lbs sold me some better quality they did have the cheaper ones bit said they may have the same problem you are having

Up to now with mine no such problem even in the heat wave last week also bought photo cromatic lenses can highly recommend these!!!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2011)

gregsid said:


> Firstly, these were cheap
> 
> 
> PS. The glasses I have are here:



You've answered your own question, more expensive pairs are usually better ventilated. My cheap ALDI pairs steam up often, my slightly more expensive PBK (15 or £20 in a sale) & TdF Branded (£30) pairs hardly ever steam up and my most expensive Rudy pair retail at £60 (although I got them for 0p ) never steam up .


----------



## rowan 46 (1 Jul 2011)

I have to say I would be very surprised if bolle glasses could be got new for £5 my guess is they are copies and a more expensive pair may be better. I may however be wrong about them being copies but unless you like the shape very much get some more expensive ones. there are anti fog solutions for glasses but I confess I have no experience of them and don't know which is best.


----------



## Ibbots (1 Jul 2011)

My pairs of Oakleys steam up when I stop - even with vented lenses. More to do with my sweaty, red face than quality/cost of the glasses I suspect


----------



## terry_gardener (1 Jul 2011)

gregsid said:


> I've been cycling since March and I've been using my Bolle (crystal clear) cycling glasses. But now it's warmed up, I'm finding they fog up quickly when I stop at the lights.
> 
> Firstly, these were cheap, at just over £5 but I was wondering if a more expensive pair would make any difference? What would you recommend?
> 
> ...



after reading the description of the glasses from your link the anti-fog coating doesn't work very well then do they. i don't know if more expensive pairs experience this problems as i where prescription glasses


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jul 2011)

I've got a pair of Bolle Contour glasses. Even though I tend to sweat when it gets hot, I've never had any problem with them steaming up. Here they are...

http://www.thesafetysupplycompany.c...bre-Bag---EN-EN-and-EN-F-CE---BO-CONTPSF.html


----------



## ian turner (1 Jul 2011)

Well there are anti fog sprays but one positive review of the Muc-off spray proclaimed


> the last application lasted nearly two weeks!


 so I'd say spend £20 on a better pair of glasses instead.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Jul 2011)

The trick is to remember as you approach lights, to slide them down your nose. That way they don't steam up. Then, as you pedal off, you can wiggle your nose or use a hand, to push them back into place.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> The trick is to remember as you approach lights, to slide them down your nose. That way they don't steam up. Then, as you pedal off, you can wiggle your nose or use a hand, to push them back into place.




Exactamundo!

When in movement, the wind against your face will cool them and not allow them to steam up. When stationary, just move them down your nose a bit allowing an air flow. No need for expensive specs.


----------



## gregsid (1 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> You've answered your own question, more expensive pairs are usually better ventilated.


Not sure I answered my own question. I asked for recommendations (of which I assumed would be more than the humble £5 I paid). However, you have recommended some brands and that's very helpful - thank you :-)


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2011)

I regularly buy safety sunglasses.

http://www.i-sunglasses.com/Safety+Eyewear/Safety+Glasses.htm


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jul 2011)

and these: http://www.i-sunglasses.com/Sports+Eyewear/Cycling.htm


----------



## RoyPSB (1 Jul 2011)

Ibbots said:


> My pairs of Oakleys steam up when I stop - even with vented lenses. More to do with my sweaty, red face than quality/cost of the glasses I suspect



As do my Oakley Jawbones (not vented). It's not an issue as they pretty much clear straight away, certainly before I set off again.

In all other aspects, they are fantastic glasses (although my Wife says they look ridiculous).


----------



## explorethedales (1 Jul 2011)

I had some cheap Madison's which didn't steam up. However, sides were crap. Tried some cheap Endura glasses - top notch and fully recommend.


Robert


----------



## lesley_x (1 Jul 2011)

I use Tifosi Tyrants http://www.tifosioptics.com/product...ch&exact-model=Tyrant&polarized=Single|IP|VP/

Can't recommend them enough. They don't steam up at all. I used to use cheap ones too and they were a nightmare for steaming up.

Could you not drill some strategically placed holes for ventilation?


----------



## oldroadman (1 Jul 2011)

More basic question - why wear them at all unless they are for sun protection, or prescription? Back in the day, years ago, glasses were an exception, except for sun or vision correction, and no-one seemed to come to much harm. Now most pros have a deal and everyone else buys the things because they have been made to believe they are a necessity. Another marketing success...


----------



## lesley_x (1 Jul 2011)

oldroadman said:


> More basic question - why wear them at all unless they are for sun protection, or prescription? Back in the day, years ago, glasses were an exception, except for sun or vision correction, and no-one seemed to come to much harm. Now most pros have a deal and everyone else buys the things because they have been made to believe they are a necessity. Another marketing success...



Personally I have a condition which means I don't produce any tears so my eyes are bone dry, and I find the constant wind on them brutal. The glasses help protect them!

But I guess I'm going to be the exception here


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jul 2011)

ORM, you must know that hitting a swarm of bugs is blooming horrible. I hit one in a cycle underpass below a runway at Schiphol airport two years ago at all of 8 mph. It wasn't the impact that made a lasting impression, it was the acidic residue that irrigated my eyeballs. A mixture of saline tears and something like formic acid. Horrible. £5 safety glasses give a bit of security. Yes, I know that Oakleys turn ordinary mortals into super-athletes....


----------



## marzjennings (1 Jul 2011)

Spit! Works on my dive mask and my oakleys. Works when it's 100f and 90% humidity. 

You can buy anti fog sprays, but spit (my own) seems to work fine.








Also means no one wants to borrow your glasses.


----------



## Pigo (2 Jul 2011)

Yes, I was also going to suggest trying the 'spit' trick! Also, when selling new dive masks I'd recommend washing them with toothpaste - not sure if this would have the same effect on glasses but could be worth a try....?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jul 2011)

marzjennings said:


> Spit!




Spit, as opposed to swallow!


----------



## subaqua (2 Jul 2011)

rowan 46 said:


> I have to say I would be very surprised if bolle glasses could be got new for £5 my guess is they are copies and a more expensive pair may be better. I may however be wrong about them being copies but unless you like the shape very much get some more expensive ones. there are anti fog solutions for glasses but I confess I have no experience of them and don't know which is best.




we can get them for £2 a pair EN166f rated admittedly we do buy 1000 pairs in one go. 

Peltor make an Anti static lens cleaning fluid with demisting compounds - superclear 5061 is the name on the tin next to me in work


----------



## gregsid (2 Jul 2011)

oldroadman said:


> More basic question - why wear them at all unless they are for sun protection, or prescription?


To stop flies and dust hitting your eyes!


----------



## Fnaar (2 Jul 2011)

I get Bolle safety glasses off ebay for about six quid. They look identical to the ones selling as sport glasses in a local outdoors shop for about eighty quid!


----------



## byegad (2 Jul 2011)

I had some, with prescription inserts they set me back a lot of money. (Complex prescription lenses!) In the winter they were great but I steamed up on long slow hills an at lights and junctions in summer. When my prescription changed I didn't change the inserts so now just use my 'normal' glasses which came to £603 with £60 frames!


----------



## subaqua (2 Jul 2011)

oldroadman said:


> More basic question - why wear them at all unless they are for sun protection, or prescription? Back in the day, years ago, glasses were an exception, except for sun or vision correction, and no-one seemed to come to much harm. Now most pros have a deal and everyone else buys the things because they have been made to believe they are a necessity. Another marketing success...




mnay years ago people didn't wear steeltoecap boots to work on construction sites, or hard hats or hi viz vests. we evolved into wearing them as they provide a last line of defence. 

the company i work for has a mandatory glasses and gloves policy. the first year it was introduced the number of hand and eye injuries dropped by 90% . OK its not cycling but it illustrates the point


----------



## Norm (2 Jul 2011)

Pigo said:


> Yes, I was also going to suggest trying the 'spit' trick! Also, when selling new dive masks I'd recommend washing them with toothpaste - not sure if this would have the same effect on glasses but could be worth a try....?


I think you need to be careful with toothpaste, some act as a very fine grinding paste which will ruin any coating on your glasses in very short order.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jul 2011)

A bit of thread stealing here...

Glasses with built in sweat band across the top?

I have found that using a buff cut in had does not cut it in this weather and i start dripping so much that it is a waste of time .
many years ago i had a pair of glasses that had an integral rubber bit across the top to stop sweat running into your eyes.
can you still get these , cheap !


----------



## Headgardener (3 Jul 2011)

Having a varifocal prescription means that ordinary cycling glasses aren't an option for me unless I pay "loadsomoney" for the privilege. So I just use my own glasses and putup with any uncomfortability.


----------



## Fnaar (3 Jul 2011)

*My cycling glasses steam up when I stop at the lights*
*
*
wasn't that a skiffle song by Lonnie Donegan?


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2011)

As said above, spit works well. Alternatively to to a motorbike store and get a bottle of visor anti-fogging spray approx £5.


----------

